# Swaying Doe



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

Hi, I would like some advice please. 
My new doe, (who has just eaten all her babies) is rather timid , but starting to come to greet me half way in her house. Tonight, as we were talking, I noticed she was swaying. Not frantic, but noticeable. Do you think this could be symptomatic of a health problem, or could it be a comfort rock. I knew of a rescue rat who would sway to music, but there was no music here tonight. Maybe my melodic voice (Not). Your opinions are appreciated. I have scanned the rest of the forum (health) and not found anything that I think is similar. Will of course observe, feel sorry for the poor thing, she seems lost, yet I will not introduce her to my other doe who has three wonderful pinkies, that are growing well. 
thanks


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Is she swaying her head from side to side whilst looking at you, probably with her ears forward? Mice and rats do this to help them judge distances. Due to the placement of their eyes on their heads and the fact that they have such terrible eyesight, they need to see an object's movement relative to other objects to judge how far away it is. You can see what I mean if you look at an object and move your head from side to side, I'm not that good at explaining stuff 

If it's not that it could be some kind of ear infection, in which case she'd need antibiotics.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

Sarah, that was a great explanation, and I was swaying myself as I read it A good point too. I will just watch and see if i notice it at other times. As i have mentioned she is new to me (not too sure how much trust she has in humans), so yep, I can see she may be trying to see the distance thing. Thanks


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

No problem, just hope that's all it is 

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

pink eyed animals sway more than their blackeyed cousins as well.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

My pink eyed rabbit sways so much we call her Dizzy :lol: My other ruby-eyed bunny only sways slightly but it is a sway none the less and all the rats I've had with pink eyes sway


----------



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

Glad it seems to be a normal action - noticed my pink eyed himy buck swaying as he poked his head out of his house the other day - i hadn't noticed it since so wasnt sure if it was him swaying or my eyesight lol!!!!


----------

